# J'ai un bruit de souffle dans mes AirPods



## fili2s (1 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Avant toute chose, je me permets de vous souhaiter à toutes et à tous une très belle année 2018, qu'elle vous soit gage de réussites, d'amour, de santé, toussa toussa comme on dit ! 

Passons aux choses sérieuses ! J'ai reçu des AirPods à Noël, pour équiper mon iPhone 6s + et histoire de compléter ma collection Apple. Néanmoins, il y a un défaut qui m'énerve et je souhaitais savoir si j'étais le seul à l'avoir, si je me faisais des films ou bien même si c'était normal. 

En gros, quand je porte mes écouteurs et que je n'écoute aucun son, il ne se passe rien, aucun bruit, rien. Jusque là, normal n'est-ce pas. Mais voilà dès que je démarre une musique (via YouTube ou fichier audio sur mon iPhone ou Mac), un bruit de souffle persistant accompagne l'audio. Comme du vent qui souffle et cela ne s'arrête pas. Parfois la musique prend le dessus et je n'y prête pas trop d'attention mais vu que je suis très sensible à la musique, il suffit que ce soit une un peu plus calme pour percevoir ce souffle léger mais continuel derrière la musique. 

A l'arrêt de la musique, le bruit continue et stoppe après 5 secondes. Je ne sais pas si c'est un défaut, si c'est normal, si c'est moi qui suis trop perfectionniste. Suis-je le seul à avoir eu ce petit soucis ? 

Par avance, je vous remercie de tout éclaircissement que vous pourrez m'apporter et vous souhaite une bonne nuit. J'ai bu quelques verres mais je crois j'ai été plutôt serein dans mon orthographe x) 

Merci ! Philippe


----------



## SamLV4 (5 Janvier 2018)

fili2s a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Avant toute chose, je me permets de vous souhaiter à toutes et à tous une très belle année 2018, qu'elle vous soit gage de réussites, d'amour, de santé, toussa toussa comme on dit !
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

je me reconnais tout à fait dans cette description de soufflement lorsque j'utilise mes airpods dans un lieu calme et silencieux.

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mes nouveaux airpods et je les essaye depuis. j'ai tout de suite remarqué le sifflement car j'écoute un livre audio, où les silences sont de mise. J'entends très nettement le souffle persistent qui s'installe dès que les airpods sont actifs.
Si je m'active ou que j'écoute de la musique plus fort rock ou pop, cela se ressent moins non pas parce que le souffle disparaît mais parce qu'il est masqué par le bruit.

Je suis un peu déçu, et je le trouve que peu d'information sur le sujet. Vous semblez avoir acquis vos airpods récemment. Serait-ce un problème de fabrication récent ? 

Sam


----------



## kasimodem (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas constaté cela sur les miens. Quelques pistes :
- Supprimer / recréer les Airpod sur l'iPhone
- Dans Réglages / Musique, désactiver l'égaliseur, le volume max
- Youtube n'est pas une référence puisqu'il compresse fortement
- S'assurer que les morceaux iTunes ne sont pas en format trop compressé
- Le problème est il reproductible avec une lecture de FLAC dans Safari, par exemple ici
- Le problème est il reproductible sur un autre iPhone / iPad
- y  a t il d'autres périphériques connectés en Bluetooth en même temps
- Tenter un reset des Airpods


----------



## SamLV4 (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Kasimodem,

Tout d'abord, merci pour ton aide.

Aucun changement après avoir changé les réglages. Pas d'autres périphériques connectés en Bluetooth.
Et le bruit parasite parait aussi bien sur de la musique de haute qualité que de basse qualité.

J'ai réussi à reproduire le problème plus précisément:

1) Se mettre dans un endroit calme.
2) Mettre les écouteurs.
3) Lancer n'importe quel piste audio sur le téléphone.
4) Mettre sur pause.

Les écouteurs semble se réactiver/désactiver si l'on coupe la musique (après quelques instants). Ainsi, pendant un court instant avant que la musique ne se lance ou pendant 2 à 3 secondes après avoir mis sur pause j'entends nettement les parasites avant que le silence ne retombe.
J'arrive ainsi à reproduire le phénomène systématiquement, et ce peu importe la source, Deezer, audible, youtube, un film (HD), 2l.no etc... .

Aussi, je pense pouvoir affirmer que ce sont bien des parasites. Y aurait-il des problèmes d'isolation ?
Enfin, je n'ai pas d'autre iphone sous la main. j'essayerai avec celui d'un ami dès que possible.

*EDIT*: En faisant quelques tests je me suis rendu compte que j'entendais ces bruits que dans l'écouteur gauche. Si je ne garde que le droit, aucun bruit. Je pense que le gauche est juste défectueux. je vais contacter le SAV et je vous tiens au courant.

Sam


----------



## lef0 (4 Avril 2018)

J'ai exactement le même problème. J'entends un faible bruit, comme un souffle dais l'airpod gauche. 
SamLV4, le remplacement a-t-il réglé le problème ? 

Bien à toi


----------



## SamLV4 (4 Avril 2018)

Bonjour lef0,

J'ai appelé le SAV et ils m'ont proposé un échange. Le nouveau fonctionne très bien plus de bruit dans le gauche. Je pense même rappeler pour le deuxième parce que maintenant que j'ai le gauche j'entends nettement que le léger sifflement du droit n'est pas "normal" (même si c'est beaucoup plus atténué que l'ancien pod gauche).

Je te conseil de faire de même, à 180€ on est en droit d'avoir un truc niquel.


----------



## Abdallah93 (22 Novembre 2020)

SamLV4 a dit:


> Bonjour Kasimodem,
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci pour ton aide.
> 
> ...


Bonjour j’ai le meme problème comment l’avait vous régler ?


----------

